# Random connection issues for busy web server



## optize (May 15, 2013)

I have a fairly busy web server, I'd say on average about 1000 requests a second. About 75% of the connections fail with 
	
	



```
Alert!: Unexpected network write error; connection aborted.
```
 (Testing done with wget/lynx).

It's running FreeBSD 7.1 with Apache, with Apache debugging logs enabled, it shows no logs for the 'connection aborted' connections.  

If I turn up another port with the same VirtualHost configuration, that port works flawlessly (while the default port still fails 75% of the time) so I believe it's safe to assume this is not an Apache issue, we're not running out of httpd connections and there are no third-party modules that would limit based on VirtualHost.

This is purely load based, when I disable this server in the load balancer, normal web connections work fine.

The load of the server is fine during this time, as mentioned any other Apache port works fine, so it leads me to believe this may be a FreeBSD issue.

Is there any kind of queuing that's done on per port basis that maybe we're filling up and it's dropping connections?


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2013)

optize said:
			
		

> It's running FreeBSD 7.1 with Apache


I'm afraid to say it but FreeBSD 7.1 has been end-of-life since February 2011. Please upgrade to a supported version; 8.3 or 9.1.


----------

